# Frejus Tour de France Original Condition



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 29, 2015)

Yeah, I thought it looked Nice, I own 4 soooo She's going to the Brooklyn Bike Swap Sept 19th. She and the others will be for sale as well. Tell me what you think


----------



## T-Mar (Aug 30, 2015)

Nice sample of a 1961/962 mid-range model from a highly respected Italian margue.. It should generate a lot of interest due to the rare Simplex Juy 61 rear derailleur and aluminum bodied  Simplex LJ23 front derailleur. Simplex skewers too, though I can't tell if the hubs are Simplex. Love the spearpoint fenders. However, the brake pad retainers seem out of place for the era, with the drilled lightening indents. The frame patina is acceptable but it's too bad that the spokes are so heavily corroded. The pennant is a nice bonus. Moinor point, but you should level out that saddle before you take it to the show.


----------



## BentSpoke (Oct 25, 2015)

I like it a lot. Enough to pull the trigger and buy it.  Awaiting its arrival.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Oct 26, 2015)

If you want to round out the package, Chuck Schmidt makes some very nice vintage bike graphic tee shirts, and Frejus is among them
http://www.velo-retro.com/T-brands.html


----------

